# Anyone else today receive an email/warning from DirecTV about HD receivers?



## Castaa (Jun 16, 2004)

> IMPORTANT INFORMATION ABOUT YOUR HD EQUIPMENT
> 
> Please call us today at 1-888-763-7772 to upgrade your HD equipment free of charge.
> 
> ...


I apologize if this is old news. I hope this doesn't signal an eminent end of my HR10-250.


----------



## tfederov (Jul 6, 2003)

Nope, but unless you decide to get the new HD offerings what you get now HD-wise will be all you can get.


----------



## Castaa (Jun 16, 2004)

tfederov said:


> Nope, but unless you decide to get the new HD offerings what you get now HD-wise will be all you can get.


Yes, thanks. As of now I'm fine with that limited HD selection. I just hope that HD selection doesn't go away like I'm afraid it might.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

tfederov said:


> Nope, but unless you decide to get the new HD offerings what you get now HD-wise will be all you can get.


And maybe not even that...

At some point after offering to upgrade for free they're going to move the current channels.

(For example, sunday ticket...)


----------



## tfederov (Jul 6, 2003)

Adam1115 said:


> And maybe not even that...
> 
> At some point after offering to upgrade for free they're going to move the current channels.
> 
> (For example, sunday ticket...)


That's true. One day, don't know how long, they will move the existing channels to MPEG-4 (HR2x for HD DVR, H2x for HD receiver) but you will still be able to get your locals over the air.


----------



## Flogduh (Feb 1, 2001)

Well, I got my e-mail today as well. Thought they forgot about me, guess a legacy '95 customer wasn't all that high up on their priority list. At least it was a completly free offer. No cost HD DVR, (replaces my hr10-250 - I'll move it to the bedroom where I have a SD tv), free install, no shipping or handling fees etc. On top of this, I got an install schedule for this SUNDAY, Dec 30.

Maybe if I leave the hr-10-250 active on the account, I'll get another offer to replace it sometime down the road at something less than $299.


----------



## tfederov (Jul 6, 2003)

Flogduh said:


> Maybe if I leave the hr-10-250 active on the account, I'll get another offer to replace it sometime down the road at something less than $299.


Doubtful. I'm sure they keep track of the receivers they are upgrading but you never know.


----------



## Flogduh (Feb 1, 2001)

tfederov said:


> Doubtful. I'm sure they keep track of the receivers they are upgrading but you never know.


Typical pessimistic Wings Fan!! I hate to say it, but I was just counting the seconds before someone tried piss on my parade...

I have read a few posts from a couple of other members here and over at AVS forum who have actually received a second offer. Was it a mistake, certainly, but one thing DTV is consistent with is their inability to keep accurate records.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

Castaa said:


> I just hope that HD selection doesn't go away like I'm afraid it might.


Other then OTA, yes it is going away. It's just a question of when. Many seem to believe it will be soon.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Eventually when the MPEG2 HD channels do go away, I'll still use my HR10 as a large capacity SD DVR for however long they are around.  Oh yeah, the HR10 will still record OTA.


----------



## JeffZ81 (Dec 24, 2007)

JimSpence said:


> Eventually when the MPEG2 HD channels do go away, I'll still use my HR10 as a large capacity SD DVR for however long they are around.  Oh yeah, the HR10 will still record OTA.


The HR10-250 will record over the OTA, but only if activated by DirecTV.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Flogduh said:


> Maybe if I leave the hr-10-250 active on the account, I'll get another offer to replace it sometime down the road at something less than $299.


Once you do an upgrade... and opt to keep your HR10-250...
It is flagged in their system as already being upgraded, and you won't be eligibile for a future MPEG-4 upgrade on that unit.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

The LA DMA, and the general California area...
Are being directly targeted at this point for the MPEG-2 -> MPEG-4 upgrades.

Emails.
Phone Calls.
Biller inserts
and some other methods are going to be in full tilt...

As the LA DNS channels... are going to be the first to migrate


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

I thought the E-Mail was an offer, not a warning.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

If DirecTV is telling us we need to get proper equipment to continue to receive what we're paying for should negate the 2 year commitment. After all, they are informing us of this big change, right? I fail to see why we have to commit to a contract just because we want/need a new receiver. Especially when the receiver you currently have is either outdated or broken. This contract thing is a gimmick to keep us there longer.

If I decide to replace my receiver because I felt like it and six months later I see Uverse IPTV service in my area and decide to go there, I should be able to, right? I've been a customer with DirecTV for over 7 years. Oh, wait. Darn. I can't switch providers. It's that darn contract DirecTV has. Stupid.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

Scott D said:


> If I decide to replace my cell phone provider because I felt like it and they gave me a free phone and six months later I see anopther cell phone service in my area and decide to go there, I should be able to, right? Oh, wait. Darn. I can't switch providers. It's that darn contract the cell phone comapny has for giving me a free phone. Stupid.


I adjusted your post for you.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

Mark Lopez said:


> I adjusted your post for you.


Why, thank you!

I still feel if DTV said change your equipment, there should be no contract.!


----------



## JeffZ81 (Dec 24, 2007)

ebonovic said:


> The LA DMA, and the general California area...
> Are being directly targeted at this point for the MPEG-2 -> MPEG-4 upgrades.
> 
> Emails.
> ...


I take it the conversion to MPEG-4 for the LA DNS stations will not affect their availabity nationwide to "unserved" households? Thanks.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

JeffZ81 said:


> I take it the conversion to MPEG-4 for the LA DNS stations will not affect their availabity nationwide to "unserved" households? Thanks.


For a limited time only. They're not gonna keep the the mpeg2 versions on too much longer. Besides, once directv provides hd locals somewhere, blanket waivers in that dma are not provided any more, and people who had the hd dns channels with eventually lose them.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

ebonovic said:


> Once you do an upgrade... and opt to keep your HR10-250...
> It is flagged in their system as already being upgraded, and you won't be eligibile for a future MPEG-4 upgrade on that unit.


I wouldn't be so sure. I upgraded my HR10 back in October 2006. Then in November I got the automated call and again upgraded the same HR10. yesterday I got this email saying I was eligible for a free upgrade. 
I am not planning to try and upgrade again though. 

ETA: Both times I upgraded it was free of charge.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

Flogduh said:


> At least it was a completly free offer. No cost HD DVR, (replaces my hr10-250 - I'll move it to the bedroom where I have a SD tv), free install, no shipping or handling fees etc. On top of this, I got an install schedule for this SUNDAY, Dec 30.


Knew this would happen.

When people here were posting (a couple months back) that folks needed to "hurry up and upgrade before the deal is no longer offered!" there was absolutely no rush.

Many "in-the-know" posted that it was now or never ...and that D* "didn't care" about alienating their remaining HR10 holdouts, since it was such a "small percentage" of their actual sub base.

Guess that inside information just didn't pan out, LOL.


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

Mark Lopez said:


> I adjusted your post for you.


Laughing my butt off!!!

That same thing happened when cell phones went from Analog to Digital. I HAD to upgrade because analog was no longer supported. I paid for my phone (because the free one sucked.) and had to signed a new 2 yr contract.

I was never leaving Bellsouth Mobility at the time anyways so who cared.

It's just a phone right?

I received a NEW HR20 to replace my HR10 with NO extra commitment. It took 4-5 call but It worked. It was replaced with the protection plan.

Itook a leased HR20 for a owned HR10 as long as I was not stuck with the 2 yrs. Then again I am not leaving D* anyways....


----------



## andbye (Feb 25, 2002)

I don't think they keep close track of your equipment. I got the email upgrade offer when I already had 2 HR20s in addition to my activated HR10. When I called they said I must turn in my HR10 so I transferred to retention. They said okay to keep the HR1o as many have stated. They insisted on an installer even tho I was making a swap out with an SD DVR. I do get CBS channel 81 thru the LA DMA from an old waiver. The HR21 came with an RF remote and there was no charge. Since then I have had another email and a recorded msg


2 HR20s, 1 HR10, 1 HR21
Sony DLP 60, Tosh CRT 34, JVC 32 SD


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

bigpuma said:


> I wouldn't be so sure. I upgraded my HR10 back in October 2006. Then in November I got the automated call and again upgraded the same HR10. yesterday I got this email saying I was eligible for a free upgrade.
> I am not planning to try and upgrade again though.
> 
> ETA: Both times I upgraded it was free of charge.


They have updated their systems with the recent push for upgrades..

Way back in October 2006, they didn't have the same "systems" in place they have now.

I still get an email now and then... and I haven't had my HR10-250 active in almost a year.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

andbye said:


> I don't think they keep close track of your equipment. I got the email upgrade offer when I already had 2 HR20s in addition to my activated HR10. When I called they said I must turn in my HR10 so I transferred to retention. They said okay to keep the HR1o as many have stated. They insisted on an installer even tho I was making a swap out with an SD DVR. I do get CBS channel 81 thru the LA DMA from an old waiver. The HR21 came with an RF remote and there was no charge. Since then I have had another email and a recorded msg
> 
> 2 HR20s, 1 HR10, 1 HR21
> Sony DLP 60, Tosh CRT 34, JVC 32 SD


They are starting to keep a much closer tab of the equipment.
Also by RID's as well... to catch people selling their older equipment after an upgrade, and then the new owner trying to cash in on the upgrade as well.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Sir_winealot said:


> Knew this would happen.
> 
> When people here were posting (a couple months back) that folks needed to "hurry up and upgrade before the deal is no longer offered!" there was absolutely no rush.
> 
> ...


Not entirely true...

If you look at some of the current upgrade deals... they are for very specific requirements...

NASCAR... you had to be a subscriber in 2007.
Right now it is the LA DMA or those getting the LA DNS channels.

There is no guarantee that EVERYONE will fall into one of the buckets for an upgrade.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

I think there is proof that there is no written-in-stone zero-tolerance enforceable policy, even if DTV is trying (very trying) to have that, and with so much left-hand-not-ever-been-introduced-to-right hand BS flying around, predicting what a particular sub will experience is pretty hit-or-miss.

Just as one example, my friend got the same email, saying "call xxx-xxx-xxxx to schedule your free upgrade". When he called, they wanted $299. WTF? He hunkered back down with his HR10, and will therefore not enjoy NFL channel in HD this year. I told him if he called again, they might offer something completely different, but the obvious stupidity he experienced with the CSR had spooked him by then.

Keeping track of equipment? don't make me laugh. I know another soul who had a HR20 sent to his work address. As he was lugging it upstairs to his condo, guess what he found leaning against his front door? You guessed it...another HR20.

Extend for another 2 years? Also not predictable. My clock had another 9 months on it, but I got them to replace a dead HR10 with a HR20 + Slimline install for free, and they said "No, we will not reset the 2-year clock. You are under no obligation after September 2008". Go figure.

Heck, I even had them once reimburse me OVER $300 for a HR10 I purchased from CC for $238. If they were really concerned, they likely would have made me at least fax a copy of the receipt.

And the cornucopia of perks (free HBO, free this, free that) is also different with every CSR's whim. I had a slight problem with them missing a window by an hour a couple years ago, and got instantly offered 3 months of Showtime for my trouble when I nicely complained. Recently it took 5 trips for the installers to bring the right dish, the right multiswitch, do the install (which I eventually did myself, btw) including leaving me sitting 3 times with my thumb up my a$$ after taking off two separate personal days to accomodate them. I figured that must be at least worth another round of Showtime or a couple free PPVs or something. But no. Nothing. "Them's the breaks...go to cable for all we care" was the jist of the reply. At least I got an extra dish and multiswitch left there by mistake.

So there is no safe prediction about anything this company will do, they're like the gang that couldn't shoot straight. They can barely find their dicks in the dark. The one thing they are consistently good at remembering to always do? Cash our checks. That part they got down pat.


----------



## JeffZ81 (Dec 24, 2007)

Da Goon said:


> For a limited time only. They're not gonna keep the the mpeg2 versions on too much longer. Besides, once directv provides hd locals somewhere, blanket waivers in that dma are not provided any more, and people who had the hd dns channels with eventually lose them.


I wouldn't be to sure....people who reside in areas where local-in-local HD is available are still receiving DNS because of grandfathering. So who is to say that policy might not continue?


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

JeffZ81 said:


> I wouldn't be to sure....people who reside in areas where local-in-local HD is available are still receiving DNS because of grandfathering. So who is to say that policy might not continue?


Maybe it's you who shouldn't be so sure. As post #6 in this thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5828940#post5828940

explains, it would be problematic at best for a policy to continue that was actually outlawed some 8 years ago, even if some people don't yet realize that it was and only assume grandfathering still exists. Facts are, it doesn't. Anyone who works for a network affiliate in that capacity knows that, but typically a lot of DBS subs don't, because due to a lack of enforcement, many still have (and pay for) the channels even though they aren't entitled to them in any way.

As for HD DNS, waivers are not an option. And, being in a white area does not give you rights to HD DNS channels. But apparently interpretation of the actual rule IS an option. Although the rule has NOT changed, folks who were once getting both E and W DNS stations due to their markets having O&Os in them, have been limited to EITHER E or W since about 2004. Most have had one or the other cut off since then, also, but there are still some getting both, at least from DISH.

So there's one more example of how fluid the whole DBS scenario is from moment to moment and from customer to customer.


----------



## milominderbinder (Dec 18, 2006)

Ty,

I am grateful for their inconsistencies.

So many of us would never have gotten free HR20's if they did what they say on thier webiste.

- Craig


----------



## JeffZ81 (Dec 24, 2007)

TyroneShoes said:


> Maybe it's you who shouldn't be so sure. As post #6 in this thread:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5828940#post5828940
> 
> ...


I had read post number 6 and agree with his point. Yet, long term customers continue to received DNS. It may change ala losing East Coast HD (but curiously retaining East Coast SD); then again, maybe not, for the reasons specified in post number 6. If it hasn't changed yet with the L-I-L reaching 99% of the country, what makes you certain it will change in the future?


----------



## JeffZ81 (Dec 24, 2007)

TyroneShoes said:


> Maybe it's you who shouldn't be so sure. As post #6 in this thread:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5828940#post5828940
> 
> ...


I'm not sure. I'm just saying it isn't written in stone that people will lose their DNS channels. If DirecTV was adamant about enforcement, DNS would no longer be available to those with L-I-L. There is a lot that DircTV does not enforce; i.e., phone connections.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

I just called the number in the E-Mail and the first CSR I talked to said they will swap out my remaining two HR10s for HR20s at no charge not even shipping. I already have 3 HR20s. I asked if I could keep the leased HR10 and give back the owned one but no can do, she had to check with her supervisor to see if I could keep the owned one which of course I could. Scheduled the install for the 30th cause I have a ton of stuff on that leased HR10 that I need to watch. After the installer leaves I will move 1 HR20 to my son's room and deactivate his series 2 Tivo. I will still have an HR10 in my room for all of my old movies. Nice deal!


----------



## fasTLane (Nov 25, 2005)

Never received any emails here. 

They can send their emails and their Rupertbox where their sun don't shine.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

joed32 said:


> I just called the number in the E-Mail and the first CSR I talked to said they will swap out my remaining two HR10s for HR20s at no charge not even shipping. I already have 3 HR20s. I asked if I could keep the leased HR10 and give back the owned one but no can do, she had to check with her supervisor to see if I could keep the owned one which of course I could. Scheduled the install for the 30th cause I have a ton of stuff on that leased HR10 that I need to watch. After the installer leaves I will move 1 HR20 to my son's room and deactivate his series 2 Tivo. I will still have an HR10 in my room for all of my old movies. Nice deal!


You will probably get HR21s though which have no OTA connection.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

bpratt said:


> You will probably get HR21s though which have no OTA connection.


That's OK cause I have 3 HR20s.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

JeffZ81 said:


> I'm not sure. I'm just saying it isn't written in stone that people will lose their DNS channels. If DirecTV was adamant about enforcement, DNS would no longer be available to those with L-I-L. There is a lot that DircTV does not enforce; i.e., phone connections.


The only reason I think they had not been rigorously enforcing it was the added revenue. Even after I officially 'moved' and activated my HR20 here, they left the (SD) DNS on. I had to call them back to turn it off because I didn't want to pay for it. My understanding (but I could be wrong) is that everyone now falls into some 'local' MPEG4 spot beam. So why give you one of the nationals (i.e. E or W coast) when they can just give you the closest city to your actual location? So I see no reason to continue DNS. Now, that still leaves the RV folks, and I'm not sure how that would be handled.


----------



## Flogduh (Feb 1, 2001)

ebonovic said:


> Once you do an upgrade... and opt to keep your HR10-250...
> It is flagged in their system as already being upgraded, and you won't be eligibile for a future MPEG-4 upgrade on that unit.


Earl - i appreciate your point, the only thing that might be in my favor is that I have another HR10-250 sitting in my closet that I intend to re-activate for a spare bedroom. That's the one I'm hoping might get a second offer on....

They we're only willing to offer one HR-21 at this time for free - they wanted $299 for the second HR-21. Heck, I'll just wait until I upgrade the tv to HD

Dan


----------



## JeffZ81 (Dec 24, 2007)

Mark Lopez said:


> The only reason I think they had not been rigorously enforcing it was the added revenue. Even after I officially 'moved' and activated my HR20 here, they left the (SD) DNS on. I had to call them back to turn it off because I didn't want to pay for it. My understanding (but I could be wrong) is that everyone now falls into some 'local' MPEG4 spot beam. So why give you one of the nationals (i.e. E or W coast) when they can just give you the closest city to your actual location? So I see no reason to continue DNS. Now, that still leaves the RV folks, and I'm not sure how that would be handled.


There are still some zip codes that fall in unserved areas. You can verify this by plugging in zip codes from remote areas on the DirecTV web site.


----------



## IOTP (Aug 7, 2001)

I too called, and verified the email today I received over the weekend.

Direct replacement, no shipping. Installer comes out, replaces HR10-250.

Problem is wifey has 30+ hours of recordings on the HR10-250 with a 500GB drive. 

Looks like I will have to modify or drop in a SATA drive to keep her happy with her recording patterns.

Then again, $200 for a 750GB drive on top of it, so my $FREE$ upgrade, doesnt sound so free, does it?

I think not.

$185 for a 750GB SATA drive from newegg.com.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

JeffZ81 said:


> There are still some zip codes that fall in unserved areas. You can verify this by plugging in zip codes from remote areas on the DirecTV web site.


I don't think the zip codes really mean anything. What I'm saying is that everyone now (as far as I know) falls into 'some' spot beam. They may just not have your locals. For example, let's say Larado Texas did not have their locals yet, but they fall into the San Antonio or Houston stop beam coverage area. They could get those locals until thiers are available, so there is no real need to get the E or W coast feed. Unless there is some legal reason they couldn't do it that way.


----------



## MRPNANCE (Jan 30, 2003)

This LA Upgrade irritates me. I have not recieved a free upgrade I bouhgt an Hr10 from DTV in Feb 2006 fo $599. I later got the HR20 for another room later (It was not to upgrade my HR10 but an even older unit I woud have preferred to get an HR10 at that time )but I still use my HR10 as my main reciever.
Personally I hate the HR20 because it does not have dual buffers but I like the HD. Its just a debat on which I like more and if DTV will upgrade me for free.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

MRPNANCE said:


> This LA Upgrade irritates me. I have not recieved a free upgrade I bouhgt an Hr10 from DTV in Feb 2006 fo $599. I later got the HR20 for another room later (It was not to upgrade my HR10 but an even older unit I woud have preferred to get an HR10 at that time )but I still use my HR10 as my main reciever.
> Personally I hate the HR20 because it does not have dual buffers but I like the HD. Its just a debat on which I like more and if DTV will upgrade me for free.


I'm not sure the Hr10 users that paid $999 deserve a FREE upgrade.

They were early adopters and have more then gotten the life out of their DVR's.

The people I think got screwed are the ones who were still buying HR10-250's AFTER the launch of MPEG4. DirecTV knew that they were getting rid of the HR10, but didn't have a DVR to replace it with so they kept selling it. Not everyone reads the forums and knew they were buying an obsolete DVR. This was VERY deceptive by DirecTV.

They should take the date that the H20 (NON-DVR) was launched and offer free upgrades to any HR10 user that activated their DVR after that date. (New, not used...)


----------



## StEvEY5036 (Jul 9, 2003)

Just called.. The rep offered me a new HD DVR and $20 off programming for 6 months for around $230.. Not the best deal i've seen, but I took it. She offered to send me two HD DVR's as replacements for my two HR10-250's and bumped the offer to $20 off for 12 months but it came to like $500, which was too much. She said that since I already had two H10's, I technically already got the upgrade. Meh... whatever.


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

Adam1115 said:


> The people I think got screwed are the ones who were still buying HR10-250's AFTER the launch of MPEG4. DirecTV knew that they were getting rid of the HR10, but didn't have a DVR to replace it with so they kept selling it. Not everyone reads the forums and knew they were buying an obsolete DVR. This was VERY deceptive by DirecTV.


It looks like they're offering free upgrades to whomever is about to lose channels. No reason to think they won't offer free upgrades to all HR10 owners when they finally get rid of the last MPEG2 HD channels. Seems fair to me.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

markb said:


> It looks like they're offering free upgrades to whomever is about to lose channels. No reason to think they won't offer free upgrades to all HR10 owners when they finally get rid of the last MPEG2 HD channels. Seems fair to me.


Seems fair that they launched HD-LIL BEFORE they had a DVR that could tune to them, but you have to pay now to get a new DVR to watch them?


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

Adam1115 said:


> Seems fair that they launched HD-LIL BEFORE they had a DVR that could tune to them, but you have to pay now to get a new DVR to watch them?


Sure does.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

markb said:


> Sure does.


Interesting. I wouldn't call lying and cheating fair, but ok.


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

Adam1115 said:


> Interesting. I wouldn't call lying and cheating fair, but ok.


If they had lied or cheated, that would be different, but I just don't see it. Continuing to sell the HR10 when they knew it was going to be obsoleted, doesn't constitute either. Unless DirecTV sold the HR10 on the promise of additional channels down the road, I don't see a problem.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

IOTP said:


> I too called, and verified the email today I received over the weekend.
> 
> Direct replacement, no shipping. Installer comes out, replaces HR10-250.
> 
> ...


They are sending you the equipment for free, what you choose to spend on the unity AFTER they install it is your choice. You are required by your wife, not by directv to spend it. So the leased equipment upgrade is free.


----------



## Cudahy (Mar 21, 2001)

Since they are just adding the free upgrade hr21 without disconnecting the 10-250 I won't be losing anything. I don't understand why more people aren't doing this. The only extra requirement is adding 2 more lines from the dish.


----------

